# Hop Rhizome for sale



## Randall77 (28/6/15)

Hi, is there anyone out there who lives in central Victoria who can share/sell me hop rhizomes. I'm looking at planting cascade, centennial and Chinook. Plus whatever I can get my hands on.

Cheers in advance.


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (1/7/15)

There is some Cascade and Chinnok around, but I doubt you'll find Centennial. Check out the Buy & Sell section on the forum or on ebay.


----------

